# is ringing ears common in ibs?



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

hello,

recently in addition to my gas and bloating problems, i started to have ringing ears.

is ringing ears problem common in ibs? anybody here with ringing ears?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is fairly common anyway, haven't seen data that it is more common in IBS than in anyone else.

Do you take asprin?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i've had tinnitus (ringing in the ears) for many years caused by too much listening to music turned up too loud with headphones on--my beloved sony walkman--way way back in the day......silly me, should have known better...









and yes, Kathleen is right. aspirin can also cause ringing in the ears. which fortunately is reversible--just stop taking the aspirin. and there are many other meds as well that have tinnitus as a side effect.

tinnitus can be caused by many things but i've never read that it can be caused by ibs.


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

i think it was due to high consuption of dairy products. today, it decreased.


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

no, it is not related to dairy products. i have it again


----------



## Ege AvunÃ§ (Dec 1, 2013)

This document about candida overgrowth(co) mentions ringing ears as a symptom of co: http://cashpeters.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/the-30-day-humaworm-candida-battle-this-aint-gonna-be-pretty/

I know that some types of IBS are caused by co. Maybe you should investigate it, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

Ive had this for two weeks now. It sucks.

interesting that someone attributed this to candida, because I have chronic on/off bacterial vaginosis..


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

I have it.

Started after I quit my medication in 2001.

There a long list of medication that may cause both reversable and irreversable Tinnitus.

Don't know about IBS specifically but I read people with Tinnitus (ringing ears) tend to have stomach problems and psychological issues more often.


----------



## William Hobba (Jan 17, 2014)

Its very common - I have it - don't know any connection though.

The main thing with it is to try and ignore it. If you fixate on it is gets worse. If you get on with something else it tends to subside.

Thanks

Bill


----------

